# I got more on the bench than you do!!!



## N4521U (Aug 29, 2010)

So here's a thread for us that cannot control the urge................ to start ANOTHER ONE!!!!! 
I've got... 10 going!

_*CV-5 Yorktown 1/72*_
F4F (times 2) both are Yorktown Sqdn planes. I'm folding the wings on one, the other not.

_*CV-10 Yorktown 1/72*_
TBM
F6F
F4U-1
F2H-3
A4-B

_*1/48*_
P-51D Merlin's Magic, race modified
Spit Mk.22 

_*1/72 BoB Group Build*_
Defiant


----------



## jamierd (Aug 29, 2010)

Beaufighter and mmmm nope thats it just 1 am i insane or what


----------



## Njaco (Aug 29, 2010)

Lets see.....

1/48 Fw 190A-8 50% completed

1/48 Grumman Wildcat - 40% completed

1/48 P-40 Desert RAF - 85% completed (just ity bity parts an weathering

1/48 SBD-2 Dauntless - 50% completed (for Pacific Group Build - when's the deadline?)


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 29, 2010)

Okay Bill, you win, Now that I've finished my Art Hartman project I've only got 4 going:

1/48 Tamiya P-51D - Bad Angel Pima Air Museum 

1/48 C-75 from Revell B-17E

1/48 Howard UC-70 scratchbuild

1/48 Ercoupe with JATO


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2010)

hawkeye2an said:


> Okay Bill, you win,



Really ???? 

C_*ardboard models 1/33 scale*_
Su-22M4
P-51 Mustang Mk.III
Cromwell Mk.IV
B-24 Liberator

_*Plastic kits 1/72 scale*_
PZL P-11C
I-16
Bf109E-3
Bf109E-4
Bf109F-2
Bf109F-4
Fw190A6
Su-22M4
Su-22UM3K
B-25B/C Mitchell
Spitfire Mk.IXC
Typhoon Mk.IIB
Supermarine S-6B

*In total 17 *


----------



## N4521U (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes jamierd, methinks you are well and truly insane!!!

You need more temptations ..........

Wurger..... you are the tops!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm not even gonna start...take too long to list them all....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2010)

Go , go....


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 29, 2010)

Wurger said:


> *In total 17 *





Wayne Little said:


> I'm not even gonna start...take too long to list them all...


Wurger and Wayne... hmmm...

...WaWPlanes Ltd


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2010)

2 x P-51D Mustangs, just a couple of small bits to do...
1 x Ju 88C-6, canopy masking and painting to be done...
3 x English Electric Canberra...
1 x Bristol Beaufighter for the Med GB...
1 x Supermarine Spitfire for the D-Day GB...
1 x Hawker Typhoon also for the D-Day GB, decals and propeller do be fixed...
1 x Messerschmitt Bf 110G-2, decals etc...
1 x BOAC Mosquito, decals etc...
1 x '64 Dodge 330 _*RAMCHARGERS*....._

This is just off my head....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2010)

Also a nice list Jan.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2010)

As you can see my friend, the PZL-11C is off the list....


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2010)

I guess , because she is done...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2010)

Yes indeed! Need to get the -37 done and get a -23!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2010)

Both kits are really nice. Karaś looks really great when done with all PE and rasin parts. Łoś as well.But the front glass of the nose has been divided into two parts.This can cause a trouble as the gluing of both halves has to be very clean and made with a glue that gives a transparent join.


----------



## Catch22 (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh geeze, I've fallen into a bit of a pit where I've started stuff, and just left them alone, unfinished on the shelf.

*1/32*
Fw 190A-8 (almost done, should be finished today)
Ju 88A (ready for painting, kind of? )
Ju 87 (how bad is this, I don't even remember the version it's been so long... Was for the MTO build but I don't like how the painting turned out. Just about ready for decals, has been for almost a year!)

*1/48*
Bf 109E-4 (for the BoB GB)
Henschel Hs 129 (ready for paint)
Panavia Tornado (partially painted)

*1/350*
USS Franklin (painted, fiddly bit time, and when 40% of a model is fiddly bits, makes it difficult)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 29, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Yes indeed! Need to get the -37 done and get a -23!



I'm dying for a 1/48 -23 as well! I would like to get the -45 -30!

------------------------------------------------------

I guess I'm not trying hard enough,

1/72 TB-3 Bomber (from Heavies GB)
1/32 Bf 110 (from BOB GB).

Recently discovered at my parents house:
1/72 Space Shuttle from Revell that I started 27 years ago. Nose is painted black and I completed the cockpit.
1/144 U-47 Cutaway Sub started around the same time - some painting done


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 29, 2010)

Uhhh

1/48

P-47
Me-110G-2
Do-17Z
Me-109E-3
B-26 

and thats about it?


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2010)

It's enough for a young man, Harry ...

I have just forgotten..I have to add F-16 to my list. So in total 18.


----------



## T Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

There's 14 on my list!

*Currently working on*
*1/48*
B f109E-1
Bf 109E-4
Spitfire Mk.I

*Not Completed*
*1/350*
Cambeltown 4 stack destroyer

*1/72*
B-17C 
Boeing 307
Fokker Tri-motor

*1/48*
F5F Skyrocket
Me 163
Do 335
A6M2 Zero 
A6M2-N Rufe
OS2U Kingfisher

I think maybe we need to start a 'Finishing Unfinished Models' section!

EDIT: Terry's post below about a B-17 that's too big to finish reminded me of one more:
B-24D 1/48th scale. Also too big to finish

That makes 15!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2010)

He , he ,he..sounds good.


----------



## javlin (Aug 30, 2010)

I am not affliicted as bad as I thought 

1/48

Macchi 205 60%
P47 Razor Tamy 80%
P47 Mono 50%

1/32

ME109 Hase (really need to finish GB) 70%

1/24

ME109 

1/72

Gato sub 75%

Gleen that four stack destroyer sounds sweet


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 30, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Really ????
> 
> C_*ardboard models 1/33 scale*_
> Su-22M4
> ...



Soryy, Wojtek, spoke too soon.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2010)

No problemo...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2010)

Hmm, where to start !?!
In no particular order;
1/48th B17g to finish.
1/48th scale B26 diorama to finish.
1/48th P51B " " "
1/48th Avenger " " "
1/48th JG 26 Diorama started.
1/48th scale P47D to finish
1/48th scale F86 Sabre to finish.
1/48th Phantom FGR2 to finish.
1/48th Spitfire PR19 to finish.
1/48th Hunter F6 (very old kit) to finish.
1/48th Mosquito B.Mk IX to finish.
1/48th P38J to finish.
1/48th Buccaneer almost finished.
1/48th Buchon under construction.
1/32nd scale Hawker Typhoon conversion to finish.
1/32nd 'Fire Dump' Spitfire Mk.22 diorama to finish.
1/32nd Hunter F6 to finish.
1/24th scale Bf109E BoB diorama almost finished.
1/35th scale PzKfw IV to finish.
1/35th PzKfw V Panther to finish.
1/35th 12 vehicle, 30 figures 21st Panzer Divn diorama to finish.
1/12th scale Ferrari F1 car to finish.
And just opened the builds on 2 x Bf109Es in 1/32nd scale and a 1/48th scale Spit MkIX BoB movie star.
Methinks I should really get organised !!!!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh no...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## javlin (Aug 30, 2010)

Somehow Terry and Wayne always could of figured heavy into this equation.
and I will not feel bad if start another for I have a long way to catch those two.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2010)

javlin said:


> Somehow Terry and Wayne always could of figured heavy into this equation.
> and I will not feel bad if start another for I have a long way to catch those two.



Yea, I think I'd need to own a Hobby Shop to catch up with those two -


----------



## BombTaxi (Aug 30, 2010)

On the bench right now are a 1/76 A34 Comet cruiser tank, 1/72 Spit XIV (with which I am rapidly losing patience), and a 1/72 Gannet. 

The list of stuuf off the bench which is unfinished, from my various failed attempts to get back into the hobby is much longer and will require some time ans effort to clear...


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 30, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Yea, I think I'd need to own a Hobby Shop to catch up with those two -


Talk to Guttorm
as I recall, he's got enough models to stock one


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks guys, this thread has me feeling better about my unfinished projects. Here they are in no special order.

*1/570*

RMS Titanic/ HMT Olympic Conversion

*1/700*

I-58 Sub or was it the I-16? It's been so long I forgot

*1/72*

JU 52 Minesweeper %85
ME 262 Night fighter %98
Blenheim Mk IV %97
Beaufighter %68
B-17E %45
Captured Spitfire %15
Ferdinand %98 Weathering

*1/144*

B-24 Assembly Ship %65
F-15 Wheels Down %99 I need to replace the stock landing gear doors with something more realistic
F-15 Wheels up %100 but needs to be mounted on a base
F-117 Wheels up, %100 but needs to be mounted on a base
F-4 Phantom %45


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 30, 2010)

How do you have percentages for the 1/144

You attach something and your already done....


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 31, 2010)

Here are some of my on going projects...

Tanks

1/48 Tiger I Early Version
1/48 Tiger I Late Version
1/48 Tiger II King Tiger
1/48 JagdPanther Late version
1/76 Hetzer 
1/35 Tiger II King Tiger 

Ships

1/700 IJN Akagi Fleet carrier Pre-War 
1/700 IJN Kaiyo Escort Carrier 1945
1/700 IJN Zuikaku Fleet Carrier 1944
1/700 IJN Amagi Fleet Carrier 1945
1/700 IJN Katsuragi Fleet carrier 1945
1/700 IJN Chitose Seaplane carrier
1/700 IJN Hatsushimo Destroyer - Operation Ten-Go Yamato Escort
1/700 IJN Suzutsuki Destroyer - Operation Ten-Go Yamato Escort
1/700 IJN Isokaze 1st Destroyer - Operation Ten-Go Yamato Escort (plus 6 others not started yet including Yamato)
1/700 IJN Isokaze 2nd Destroyer - Shinano Carrier Escort 
1/700 IJN Yukikaze Destroyer - Shinano Carrier Escort ( plus 2 more not started including Shinano)
1/700 US CV-9 Essex Essex class Fleet Carrier
1/700 US CVL-22 Independence Light Carrier 
1/700 US CVE-12 USS Copahee Bogue class Escort Carrier

add the Group Build Aircraft #3, #4, #5, #6 and #7...then other aircraft at various stages makes this list is as long as the above combined I think!!??

....Sorry... I'm into lots of sh!t....


----------



## ozhawk40 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have one.

1/48 Hasegawa Hurricane.



It's my work bench golden rule. One only.

Particularly useful when a Tamiya 1/32 Spitty arrives in the post. :lol


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 31, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> How do you have percentages for the 1/144
> 
> You attach something and your already done....







Wayne Little said:


> Here are some of my on going projects...
> 
> Tanks
> 
> ...



What I think Wayne is trying to say is, 'I'm in deep sh*t!'


----------



## Airframes (Aug 31, 2010)

After looking at my list again, I realise that, apart from starting new projects, such as the Group Build entries, most of the unfinished items are because of waiting to make a base, or deciding on where/how the model is to be displayed. Most only need small detail adding to complete, so I've decided to skip the next GB, possibly the next two, in order to get all the 'unfinished projects' boxed-off at last !'


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 31, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> Talk to Guttorm
> as I recall, he's got enough models to stock one



Yea, but they were all of the same plane!


----------



## javlin (Aug 31, 2010)

Wayne how many capital ships do you have finished?I see you like the Japanese type and I am right there with ya they sure had some nice lines.You ought to either make a thread showing some of the ships or send an email I like to see'em.I have three only finished RN Pola,Gref Speeoops and The Balitmore confused.The Ise with the A/C on the back I have in 1/700 but the PE for it is kinda pricey that a nice ship ut-oh add another USS Missouri 1/700 25%.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 2, 2010)

javlin said:


> Wayne how many capital ships do you have finished?I see you like the Japanese type and I am right there with ya they sure had some nice lines.You ought to either make a thread showing some of the ships or send an email I like to see'em.I have three only finished RN Pola,Gref Speeoops and The Balitmore confused.The Ise with the A/C on the back I have in 1/700 but the PE for it is kinda pricey that a nice ship ut-oh add another USS Missouri 1/700 25%.



Hey Kevin, next one up in my Model thread will be an IJN Carrier...
Built lots of 1/700 stuff over the years...but rather ordinary...now I'm trying to improve on that as I can fit them in to the modelling schedule...

Wil sort out some pics for you


----------



## N4521U (Sep 5, 2010)

DAM!

I couldn't resist.

I opened my Typhoon.................. Just to look inside tho......... I promise!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 5, 2010)

Colin1 said:


> Talk to Guttorm
> as I recall, he's got enough models to stock one



He's not the only one. I have enough stocked away that if started would put, Wayne and Wurger to shame! But I have control. Its really (_fingers the wrapping)_ not all that (_tears wrapping off box)_ hard you just have to_ (opens box, stares at decals and starts breaking off pieces from the sprue)_ realize what you can (_opens glue, ignores instructions)_ do, a man (_checks paint but doesn't care at the moment_) has got to _(shaking hands steady and starts to spread out all the various tools and pieces_) know his limitations! ( _pupils dilate)_


----------



## Airframes (Sep 5, 2010)

He He ! That seems to be _exactly_ how it goes !!!!


----------



## rochie (Sep 6, 2010)

only have four

FW190 A-9 ready for decals
P-51B almost finished the painting
Hurricane Mk 1 all major bits assembled ready to start painting
Bf109 E3 cockpit assembled and painted ready to start putting other bits together

all in 1/48


----------

